# 93 Tsuru Conversion For The Summer!!



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just put up some pics to my cardomain site.. check it out here............

http://members.cardomain.com/sr200 


CHECK OUT THE NEW PAINT AND TSURU CONVERSION THAT I SELL

HEADLIGHT KIT $300.00 SHIPPED IN THE U.S.

TAIL LIGHT SET $120.00 SHIPPED IN THE U.S. RED/BLACK

FLOOR MATS {TSURU} $60.00 SHIPPED IN THE U.S.

PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice man...i like the progressive shots


----------

